# Ritalin And Hyper Calvinism



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 20, 2007)

Ritalin and hyper Calvinism study


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you note the 2 questions used by Liberty University to determine if a student was a "hyper"- calvinist? Any calvinist is a "Hyper".


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

You very seriously made my day. The first real-live 5-pointer I ever met was a former LU student. 


I met him in a 3rd-world country where he had devoted 2 years of his life to evangelism. Go figure!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm from right around Jerry Falwellvile, well, about 45 minutes away from there anyway. Alot of very good friends of mine went to LU. When most of them found out I had embraced Calvinism they were shocked. Some of them refused to believe I had until I told them myself. 

Then the questions began......


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 20, 2007)

I still say a Hyper-Calvinist = me after about 5 cups of java.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 21, 2007)




----------

